
I Sold 4,000 Devices in 30 Days at My HW Startup - cgherb
https://medium.com/@cgherb/how-shine-sold-4-000-units-within-30-days-of-launch-269f3e435469
======
kjaftaedi
This is just the author trying to use this platform to sell his own product.

Nothing he describes is any different than the sellers on the internet that
promise you extra product for a 5 star rating.

